# Tesla Model 3 Y Rear Drive Unit Inverter Complete OEM Assembly



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model 3 Y Rear Drive Unit Inverter Complete OEM Assembly On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/143237959723?


----------

